# Cockatiel Breeders near Birmingham (UK)



## david2905 (Jun 27, 2012)

Hi everyone.

This is my first post on the forum having just signed up, so forgive me if this is in the wrong section or some other beginners mistake!.

Could anyone recommend any good Cockatiel Breeders/Dealers in or near the Birmingham/West Midlands area in the UK ?, I've had a look round the usual search engines on the net such as Google which has proved pretty fruitless thus far, turning up a number of sites which are either not what Im looking for, breeders too distant to consider or a website listing anyone buying/selling Birds with no way of telling if they are reputable or not.

I previously had a male Cockatiel named Charlie who sadly passed away just over a fortnight ago, I brought him around 3/4 months ago from a reputable pet store in the South Birmingham area, once he had settled in, he seemed to be a happy and healthy pet whistling away, sadly not long ago he didn't seem himself, he was rarely using his wings and staying on the bottom his cage when he previously had not and was often falling over when walking round, clearly something was amiss so my Father took him to the Vet (I was at work during the day) Was told the Vet thought Charlie had a Liver issue he was born with (sorry I can't be more specific as what I was told is second hand of course) and it didn't sound very good, however, he gave him some treatment to go on his food, hoping it was a best case "infection" and we took him home, sadly Charlie passed away overnight.

Despite the experience, I found Charlie to be an uplifting and great pet to have around while he was seemingly healthy, and on this basis, would like another Cockatiel (preferably male) as a pet to brighten the place up, however im a bit hesitant to trust another Pet Store if I can avoid it, hence my question on here, as with a Breeder/Dealer I'd feel more confident that any bird would be young and healthy.

Any advice or suggestions would be much apperciated.

Regards

David


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Welcome to the forum David... Im so sorry for your loss 

Have you tried 

www.gumtree.com http://www.birdtrader.co.uk/ http://www.adtrader.co.uk/ http://www.vivastreet.co.uk/


----------



## david2905 (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks for those suggestions, I did find the Bird Trader one off Google but the others are new to me.

Afraid I seem still to be drawing a blank on anyone breeding/selling Cockatiels locally (unless im doing something stupid while searching) on those websites, The only Bird Breeder I've located nearby who seemed suitable doesn't appear to do Cockatiels, after my experience with Charlie I'd really prefer to have another Tiel than chance another breed I know nothing about (Ok Charlie was my first Tiel, but he gave me an idea of what to expect), My Parents previously had a pair of Budgies when I was a young child (around 5 or 6) which I vaguely remember, but in comparison Charlie was much more vocal and interactive (I was pretty confident he wasn't far away from talking if he was still here) which is probably swaying my decision.

Can I ask people what opinions are on getting Tiels from Pet Stores anyway ?, are Breeders generally preferred or was it just bad luck with Charlie ?.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

if the petstore was clean, had their birds in clean uncrowded cages with clean food and water, then its a great place to look into a bird. however, watch the birds carefully, look at their droppings (usually the first thing to indicate illness). ask the store where they get their birds. a lot of small stores work with local breeders. you can ask for some history on the bird you are interested in.

heres a good thread to look into for droppings with what is normal and what is not 

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=10100


you can just as easily end up with a sick bird from a breeder or second hand... just have to carefully look into your new bird and know what you are looking for in a healthy bird  good luck!


----------



## Charlie292 (Feb 1, 2012)

Welcome. My breeder is fab, she's South Wales and I came across a website from a breeder near Stoke or similar I think, was a great website I can look for the link if you like.


----------



## elliot (Jun 25, 2012)

Hi,
I got my bird Sweep from this lady: http://www.cuddlytamebirds.com/index.html It would be a little bit of a trek for you, but not too far. Her birds all seemed well cared for and she knew her stuff  Sweep has been really healthy and I've had no issues with him yet (- touch wood!) So I would be happy to recommend this place 

She also breeds some fantastic colours too, and has some really pretty birds 

I think its a good idea for you to go for another cockatiel - they're great little birds!

I hope this helps!


----------



## Charlie292 (Feb 1, 2012)

That's the woman I was on about  so not Stoke then, lol


----------



## david2905 (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies, plenty of food for thought there.

I'll ask a couple of friends their opinions based on what I've seen or been recommended here, but on the face of it the Lady at Newcastle Under Lyme looks the best bet thus far.


----------



## elliot (Jun 25, 2012)

It near enough is stoke, so you weren't too far wrong Charlie292!


----------



## Fweet (Apr 9, 2012)

Gumtree often has 'tiels needing a home. I can't look any more or I'd take them all home. Good luck with finding a new feathered friend


----------

